# Fisheye für eine Minolta Dynax?



## Julien (26. April 2004)

Hallo ich bin fotografiere schon seit geraumer Zeit "hobby" mässig, und habe darum auch keine grosse Erfahrung mit speziellen Objektive usw.
Könnt ich denn ein Fisheye auf eine Minolta Dynax 40 montieren?
Wenn ja kommt mir dieses Objektiv teuer?


----------



## Nacron (27. April 2004)

Natürlich kannst du ein Fisheye Objektiv auf eine Spiegelreflexkamera montieren! Du musst nur darauf achten das es auf dein Bajonet (objektivanschluss) passt...

ich habe dir mal eins bei ebay rausgesucht ... 
ich habe mit foto walser gute erfahrungen gemacht 

neu:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3811590246&category=26059
gebraucht:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3810547911&category=3342

Dein Objektivbajonet ist : Minolta A-Bajonett für alle Minolta AF-Objektive
Bei Ebay zu finden unter Objektive - Automatischer Fokus - Minolta

Falls du dir manuelle Objektive kaufen willst (billiger) musst du entweder darauf achten das es das minolta bajonet hatt oder du musst dir nen adapterring kaufen ...


----------



## Julien (28. April 2004)

cool..

Wusste gar nicht das man für Fisheye Objektive so "wenig" wenn ich es mal so ausprechen darf bezahlen muss. 
Ich hätte noch ne Frage; wie kann ich bzw. was für ein Objektiv brauche ich wenn ich will dass das Foto Fisheye mässig wird und dazu aussen rum so ein art runder schwarzer Kreis entsteht der also wenn man nun ein Foto betrachten würden einen kleinen runden Auschnitt hätte und aussenrum wäre alles schwarz..


----------



## HAL (28. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Julien _
> *cool..
> 
> Wusste gar nicht das man für Fisheye Objektive so "wenig" wenn ich es mal so ausprechen darf bezahlen muss.
> Ich hätte noch ne Frage; wie kann ich bzw. was für ein Objektiv brauche ich wenn ich will dass das Foto Fisheye mässig wird und dazu aussen rum so ein art runder schwarzer Kreis entsteht der also wenn man nun ein Foto betrachten würden einen kleinen runden Auschnitt hätte und aussenrum wäre alles schwarz.. *



dass nennt man vignettieren. das geht bei der analogen photographie indem man nur die mitte des bildes normal belichtet, dann die mitte abdeckt und den rand ueberbelichtet o dass er schwarz wird (beim entwickeln). bei digitalphotos kann man das leicht mit photoshop oder so hinbekommen


----------



## Julien (28. April 2004)

aha... interessant.. und wie kann ich das mit dem überbelichten machen?
Sorry aber ich hab null Ahnung vom Belichten. Fotografiere nur Hobby mässig für od. mit Freunde.


----------



## Nacron (3. Mai 2004)

Was vieleicht auch gehen dürfte währe einen Papprand um das Objektiv zu machen so wie ein sonnenschutz ... (da du ja ne SLR hast kannst du dir angucken was dabei raukommt) ... und probieren geht über studieren 

Wenn das nicht klappt dann kauf dir mal nen fotobuch oder frag bei dem ansässigen fotographen deines Vertrauens einfach nach 

falls du dich mal ein bischen über belichten blende und verschlusszeit informieren willst ... 

http://www.striewisch-fotodesign.de/lehrgang/lehrg.htm


----------



## Julien (6. Mai 2004)

Du sagst es probieren geht über studieren. Thanks..


----------

